# what does proven mean?



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

hey hust wonderin wot proven means? i seen ppl write that the snake is proven and not sure wot its means


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Proven breeder, meaning that babies have either been born or hatched from that snake, or a snake that it was mated to.


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

When breeders advertise a snake as proven, it means that they have bred from that snake and have proved the fact that it can in fact breed, This means when you want to start breeding, and you buy a proven breeder, you already know it can, and has produced babies.


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Personally I would be a bit more specific to say a snake has to produce a viable clutch to be classed as proven, i.e. the eggs must be fertile and hatchlings are produced


----------

